# MK5 GTI Detail



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought i would record the work my Son, Josh, and i done today.

Im a bit of a novice at all this detailing stuff but ive been learning a few things recently and gathering up some of the products id like to try.

*First the MK5*

_Pitcures dont really show how dirty is actually is...._









_First off Snow Foamed, using 2 pumps of Meguairs Hyper Wash and some warm water.
_

















_Money shot_









_Whilst the foam was doing its stuff i got to work on the wheels, with some Meguiars Wheel Brightene_r









_Sprayed on_ 









_Worked in with a detailing brush_









_Now time to wash off the snow foam_










No finished shots as the rain turned to snow   

And yes i am sponsored by Meguiars :lmao: :lmao:

_Car was then washed with NXT Car Wash, Mit and 2 bucket method._









_Then rinsed off_









_Engine bay was done with Megiaurs Super Degreaser _


























_There was loads of Tar on the car so used some Meguairs Body Solvent (this stuff smells amazing)
_

















*Started to rain at this point so we moved inside to finish off, hence the poor pics
*

_Once inside i did the door shuts ect with All Purpose Cleaner and a detailing brush_

















_Dont forget about the Petrol Cap_









_As i said before the tarring was quite bad and what the Body Solvent didnt get i removed with Clay bar using Meguiars Last Touch to keep it wet._

















Plastics done with All Season Dressing 









_Interior was cleaned and Leather done with Gold Class Leather Cleaner 
_


















No finsihed shots as the Rain tuned to snow  

And YES i am sponsored by Meguiars:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice job :thumb:

Are those seats standard on the GTI?


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Really nice job :thumb:
> 
> Are those seats standard on the GTI?


Nope think there were an option on the GTI i got them out of a R32, i have anothers et if you fancy them


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

x5pea said:


> Nope think there were an option on the GTI i got them out of a R32, i have anothers et if you fancy them


Thanks. But no thanks, sweet seats though :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking job mate, love those seats!! :argie:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

What are those wheels that keep poping up in shot?..Good job tho, I do love those seats..!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sweat! love the gti mate...


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:
Just gotta ask, on the engine after you applied the SD and agitated, did you rinse it off lightly or wipe it off with some microfibres?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work looks good


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

I just rinsed it off mate, then went over the car again incase any SD got on the body work.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good, although i would do another rinse after claying. any LSP added?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice job are the R32 seats heated? when u cracking out the mk1?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet interior mate what rims are they in your garage? are they the ones off the MK1 i saw while i was detailing the PVW Bora at Edition 38.

Robbie


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Sweet interior mate what rims are they in your garage?
> 
> Robbie


They are the wheels off my mk1 mate


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> nice job are the R32 seats heated? when u cracking out the mk1?


Sure are mate, aint got that working tho as i have the wrong loom 
MK1 should be out with a fresh look in march for Ultimate dubs



fiestadetailer said:


> looks good, although i would do another rinse after claying. any LSP added?


No mate cars getting painted in a few weeks


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

love the mk1 pic!! how big is that house...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

x5pea said:


> Sure are mate, aint got that working tho as i have the wrong loom
> MK1 should be out with a fresh look in march for Ultimate dubs
> 
> No mate cars getting painted in a few weeks


sweet, what colour are you having it done in?


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> sweet, what colour are you having it done in?


not sure yet lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job.


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Loving the caption on the "Money Shot" photo, lmao!

Good work there pal


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work. would the seats fir in an audi s3 old shape?


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> great work. would the seats fir in an audi s3 old shape?


u can make anything fit mate


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Ha!

I was looking over the post you put on on strathycruise about your Mk1 a while ago. I knew I recognised the name.

The MK1 is looking good, Can you post a pic of the shineyness under the bonnet?

Just one thing. With the Wheel Brightener, I would put it on one wheel at a time, agitate it and then wash the residue off. That way you wont risk damaging your wheels. Just incase you didnt do it, Wheel brightener is dangerous stuff in my eyes  But it does a great job.


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers for the tip mate

engine bay


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

haha i'll rephrase, how easy it is to fit, and how much would you be looking for them?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

as above, how much for the seats


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work on the MK5 :thumb:

Apologies for going off-topic, but is there any chance of more pics of the MK1?

Or even start it's own thread? I think it deserves it :thumb:


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

x5pea said:


> Nope think there were an option on the GTI i got them out of a R32, i have anothers et if you fancy them


how much for the set???

Cheers 

ps. amazing work 

pps. with a golf like that, you must Know Danny Allens Orange Golf??


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats a good job you have done and im loving that mk1 golf


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Whats the plan with the Mk1, is it going road legal with wipers this year?

Chromed Bently wheels as a table - rather extravagant!!

Detail is just behind the Enzo!!


----------



## bigmoose (Sep 20, 2007)

They look like Bentley wheels. Good job.


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers for the comments guys 

Seats are sold


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi X5pea :wave: didn't know you were over here as well as E38, welcome to the darkside :lol:Good turnaround 
And I do like your mk1 rather a lot


----------



## fordmandan (Aug 31, 2008)

nice work on the car mate


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

x5pea said:


> cheers for the tip mate
> 
> engine bay


Sorry I don't understand all this ultimate dubs and other VW modding bs, but the original GTI was born out of a lot of Eric's giving a lot of free time up as VW didn't officially recognise the project, and now we have mark 1 gti's the genesis if you like being aborteded with twin 40 webers or dellorto's or whatever and ghastly chrome wheels, shiney it may be but its a destruction of automotive heritage imho. Plus the shot gun panels aren't standard either.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

x5pea said:


> (insert lovely, shiney, clean, cableless, sexual, mmmm.......*dribbles* engine bay here)


Has anyone got a link so I can look into how the flip this is done?! I really like the look but don't know where to go hunting...

Lovely work by the way, you must be reet chuffed with the finished article!

:thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

tom_painter85 said:


> Has anyone got a link so I can look into how the flip this is done?! I really like the look but don't know where to go hunting...
> 
> Lovely work by the way, you must be reet chuffed with the finished article!
> 
> :thumb:


Think there is a thread on E38 about it 
www.edition38.com


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

can I ask a question why spend soo much money and I could say you could have bought a very fresh 911 for what has been spent on a car that you will never drive? I never could figure that out. BTW it is very nice but its a bit of a waste sitting in a garage does the uege to take it out and give it a good caning not get too strong to resist some times...


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice:thumb: Like your Megs then


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

monzablue16v said:


> Think there is a thread on E38 about it
> www.edition38.com


Cheers bud :thumb:


----------

